# Need ideas for a Zombie room



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I want to remove the electric chair from a scene from last year and change it to a *zombie* theme scene. The more I thought about this room, the more it doesn't fit the theme.

I thought of a zombie coming through a wall, but it needs to be reset for each group to come through. Not sure if this will work.

I'm wondering if the creative minds on here have other ideas that would work. The room will be about 10' X 12'. They come in on one side and and will leave out the wall perpendicular to this wall. The wall directly across will be an actors access wall, and the other is a solid wall (no door or window).

Let's see what ideas everyone can suggest.


----------



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

you could have a zombie actor eating on a dead body prop then run towards the group.
maybe have the room like a quarantine zone or lab maybe. i picture a red rotating beacon light on the ceiling or the wall. some kind of siren or alert alarm going. have the zombie dressed like a scientist and the body prop like the local security. maybe more zombies depending on how much help you have.

i dont know what your looking for but it seems like one way to go.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

ironman37 said:


> you could have a zombie actor eating on a dead body prop then run towards the group.
> maybe have the room like a quarantine zone or lab maybe. i picture a red rotating beacon light on the ceiling or the wall. some kind of siren or alert alarm going. have the zombie dressed like a scientist and the body prop like the local security. maybe more zombies depending on how much help you have.
> 
> i dont know what your looking for but it seems like one way to go.


You are right on target with this. We will have the red rotating lights from the electric chair prop and the alarm recording. Good suggestions. I am currently looking into lab coats. I like the idea of the zombie eating the doctor.


----------



## jrmullens1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe get an autopsy table or a gurney.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

If you can include a projection into the room, there are some great zombie DVDs by Hi-Rez Designs that you can use on a door with a glass window. They also have a zombie news report video if you have a tv set up in the room.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are going along with the quarantine idea, you could drape the walls in plastic sheeting, so it looks like a decontamination chamber. I'm not sure if you use air in your haunt, but if so, attach some air hoses to the walls inconspicuously, and blast your guests with some air as they walk through. "Decontaminate" them  That would give a nice startle and a distraction for your main scare actor.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

jrmullens1 said:


> Maybe get an autopsy table or a gurney.


These are in another room towards the middle of the haunt.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> If you can include a projection into the room, there are some great zombie DVDs by Hi-Rez Designs that you can use on a door with a glass window. They also have a zombie news report video if you have a tv set up in the room.


We have the news report video. This video is an excellent work. We are using this at the beginning.

I will have a room setup with tables and computers and a map on the wall with the infected area highlighted. There will be people in white coats here taking the money and prepping the customers. The news report will be playing on 2 TVs here. I will set off an alarm and a light will flash, a few seconds later I will enter in a ZRT outfit and inform the people we have a breach in the area and we need to get them out of the building. This is where the haunt begins. The other secrets I can't reveal right now.

It is coming along very good.

Thanks, we're thinking along the same lines.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Jiminy Cricket said:


> If you are going along with the quarantine idea, you could drape the walls in plastic sheeting, so it looks like a decontamination chamber. I'm not sure if you use air in your haunt, but if so, attach some air hoses to the walls inconspicuously, and blast your guests with some air as they walk through. "Decontaminate" them  That would give a nice startle and a distraction for your main scare actor.


We have been tossing an idea of air, but I'm not sure if I'll use it here. If I had 1 more barn, I could incorporate this and my other ideas.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

came across these guys today. http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2

may want to pick up one of those signs if you dont have one already.

lol i didnt see Hauntiholik already mentioned them. Awesome prices.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

ironman37 said:


> came across these guys today. http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2
> 
> may want to pick up one of those signs if you dont have one already.


I ordered the Zombie DVD and I like the way it turned out. This will work perfectly inside my research room.

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Perhaps use a piece of opaque plastic sheeting to block off a portion of the room. Your patron can still see through it, but dimly and without much detail. Have a shiatsu zombie moving behind it. Patrons can see the movement and the outline of the zombie. Have your actor come at them from a different direction while their attention is on your moving zombie.

Last year we also made a zombie room and used painted plastic snow fence as the safety fencing for our cage. We cut a slit right down the middle of it. Our actor could come crashing through the wall and the fence. The heavy plastic fencing held its shape time after time with no real visible seam. Painted black it looked just like chain link.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Ok, I ripped out the electric chair and I modified one wall. I had to remove the fake stone and added some plywood. I put 2 openings in the wall and these will be covered with scrim material. 1 opening is at eye level to see and the other is below where the arms will come through. The wall will be covered or have boards mount on to disguise the openings and make it look like the wall is solid. 
I will post a video, if possible, when this is completed.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm one for the distraction. Have a twicher crudely strapped down to an exam table-table at a 45 degree angle in the far corner, foot facing the entrance, hiding the storage doors below from immediate view. Then have an actor throw open one of the storage door in the bottom of the table, making a very loud metal to metal bang, and quickly crawling toward your victims.


----------



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

Moxlonibus said:


> I'm one for the distraction. Have a twicher crudely strapped down to an exam table-table at a 45 degree angle in the far corner, foot facing the entrance, hiding the storage doors below from immediate view. Then have an actor throw open one of the storage door in the bottom of the table, making a very loud metal to metal bang, and quickly crawling toward your victims.


i love distraction scares and that one sounds very good.


----------

